# Playa (aparcamiento)



## vante04

TODOS conocemos lo que es una playa, si donde existe arena, donde las personas tomas sol, etc etc etc. Ahora digo, porque hay personas que utilizan la palabra playa con la palabra estacionamiento, playa de estacionamiento. Será porque los autos se encuentran bajo el sol?


----------



## RIU

Lo de la playa, si no puntualizas, como que no lo pillo. 

¿No será que dicen pla*z*a y no playa, pregunto?


----------



## Quiviscumque

DRAE:

*playa.*
...
3. f. Arg., Bol., Par., Perú y Ur. Espacio plano, ancho y despejado, destinado a usos determinados en los poblados y en las industrias de mucha superficie. _Playa de estacionamiento. Playa de maniobras._

Aunque no lo diga el DRAE, en España también se emplea "playa" en esa acepción: "playa de materiales" en una obra, por ejemplo.


----------



## oa2169

El sitio donde parquean (aparcan) los vehículos en las estaciones de servicio para tanquear gasolina, aquí se les conoce como *playa de estacionamiento*.


----------



## RIU

Ualaaaaaa, ésa no la sabía yo. Gracias.


----------



## torrebruno

¡Ualaaaaaa, ni yo tampoco!
La duda original está resuelta


----------



## Calambur

torrebruno said:


> La duda original está resuelta




*Vante04: *
Fijate cómo son las playas de estacionamiento: muchas de ellas son 'cubiertas' (es decir: bajo techo; e incluso las hay cubiertas por esas telas que llaman 'mediasombra').



> *playa *(del lat. tardío «plagía»)
> *1 *(«Una») f. Terreno llano con suelo de arena a la orilla del mar o de un río. ¤ («La») Ese género de terrenos: ‘Prefiero para veranear la playa a la montaña’. ¤ Franja de mar que bordea este terreno. ¤ Frecuente en plural: ‘Las playas levantinas’. Þ Cacimba, navazo. Ó Desplayar. Ó *Costa.
> *2 *(Arg., Par., Perú, Ur., Ven.) _Espacio ancho y despejado destinado a cierto uso: _‘Playa de estacionamiento’_.
> _


----------



## utrerana

¡Pues es la primera vez que lo oigo!
Mejor, así cuando vaya a la playa.... ¡iré dos veces a la playa!, ¡como evoluciona todo!.
(esto me lo borran, que lo se yo).


----------



## Jonno

En España nunca lo he visto (de hecho aquella canción de "Aquí no hay playa" no habría tenido éxito si fuera muy común ese uso de "playa"), pero en Argentina por todos lados tienes playas. Es de las cosas que primero llaman la atención a un Español que pasea por Buenos Aires.


----------



## Calambur

Por si acaso, en la Argentina también se entiende y se dice *playa* en referencia a la extensión de arena junto al mar o a un río. 
El contexto nos sirve para saber a qué nos referimos.


----------



## pejeman

oa2169 said:


> El sitio donde parquean (aparcan) los vehículos en las estaciones de servicio para tanquear gasolina, aquí se les conoce como *playa de estacionamiento*.


 
En México no tenemos playas de esas; bahías de emergencia sí, a lo largo de algunas autopistas y vías rápidas.


----------



## Aserolf

Nunca lo había escuchado con esa acepción, en todo caso, en México hay lugares en los que puedes dejar tu coche estacionado pagando por horas o incluso por días y se conocen como: *"Lote de Estacionamiento*" o *"Pensión"* 

~Saludos ;o)


----------



## pejeman

Aserolf said:


> Nunca lo había escuchado con esa acepción, en todo caso, en México hay lugares en los que puedes dejar tu coche estacionado pagando por horas o incluso por días y se conocen como: *"Lote de Estacionamiento*" o *"Pensión"*
> 
> ~Saludos ;o)


 
O simplemente "estacionamiento". Pensión se aplica a un estacionamiento de largo plazo, generalmente pagado por mes y puede ser solo diurna, solo nocturna o de todo el día.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

oa2169 said:


> El sitio donde parquean (aparcan) los vehículos en las estaciones de servicio para tanquear gasolina, aquí se les conoce como *playa de estacionamiento*.


En estos pagos tenemos playas de maniobras y playas de estacionamiento, pero a esas las llamamos pistas. Y al que atiende la pista de la estación de servicio: pistero.
Saludos


----------



## emm1366

vante04 said:


> TODOS conocemos lo que es una playa, si donde existe arena, donde las personas tomas sol, etc etc etc. Ahora digo, porque hay personas que utilizan la palabra playa con la palabra estacionamiento, playa de estacionamiento. Será porque los autos se encuentran bajo el sol?


 En mi región llamamos "bahía" a los pequeños espacios que asignan en las paradas de buses para que no se entorpezca el flujo de vehículos. Es una ampliación corta de la calzada. Allí te pueden estacionar brevemente si esperas a alguien. Nunca he escuchado "playa" para designar un parqueadero (aparcadero).


----------



## oa2169

Estas son las verdaderas playas de estacionamiento. (Ver aquí)


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Pues yo si conocía el término, pero no puedo decir si de por acá, o si se lo oí a alguien de afuera.


----------



## duvija

En Argentina también se usa para definir los platos que no son para sopa (en Uruguay les decimos 'platos llanos', pero en Buenos Aires lo oí miles de veces como platos playos). Y también 'algo playito' sería algo chato, sin colinas, sin olas, sin ...


----------



## Aviador

En Chile he oído _playa de estacionamientos_, sin duda, pero me parece que es ampliamente mayoritario simplemente _estacionamientos_.

Saludos.


----------



## vante04

Estimado RIU, he escuchado que la gente dice playa de estacionamiento por eso mi duda en cuanto a la utilización de la palabra.


----------



## vante04

Sr RIU ha mencionado plaza. También se utiliza plaza de estacionamiento?


----------



## vante04

*"Lote de Estacionamiento*" o *"Pensión"* es similar a parking?


----------



## Colchonero

Yo sí he escuchado en España (o al menos en Madrid) _Playa_ como lugar de aparcamiento. Es más, en alguna estación de autobuses de largo recorrido, he oído (por los altavoces) denominar playa a la zona donde aparcan esos autobuses y _ensenada a_ cada uno de los aparcamientos.


----------



## RIU

Colchonero said:


> Yo sí he escuchado en España (o al menos en Madrid) _ensenada a_ cada uno de los aparcamientos.



 ¿Cierto?


----------



## Jonno

Yo nunca.

Quizás se deba a influencia del Sur de América: Hay muchos argentinos trabajando en España  O quizás fuera al revés: que de aquí se trasladó a allí, y quedó olvidado ese uso minoritario.


----------



## RIU

Me refiero a ensenada, si es cachondeo de Colcho o no.


----------



## Colchonero

RIU said:


> Me refiero a ensenada, si es cachondeo de Colcho o no.


 
Parece mentira que pienses eso de mí...

No es ninguna broma: lo he escuchado por la megafonía de las estaciones. Y no una vez sino muchas. Además, no es algo reciente porque hace años que no piso una estación de autobuses de largo recorrido.


----------



## anzo89

Pienso igual


----------



## RIU

Colchonero said:


> Parece mentira que pienses eso de mí...



Motivos habrá, ¿no crees?



anzo89 said:


> Pienso igual



¿Igual que quién?


----------



## Aserolf

vante04 said:


> *"Lote de Estacionamiento*" o *"Pensión"* es similar a *parking*?


* Sí,* como lo explicó *pejeman:*


pejeman said:


> O simplemente "estacionamiento". *Pensión* se aplica a un estacionamiento de largo plazo, generalmente pagado por mes y puede ser solo diurna, solo nocturna o de todo el día.


 La diferencia entre un *"lote de estacionamiento"* y una "pensión" es que en la primera pagas por hora o fracción.
En la *pensión* rentas/alquilas tu espacio y pagas por mes, por quincena o semana, y tu eliges si quieres rentar el espacio únicamente durante el día, durante la noche o todo el día.

~Saludos ;o)


----------



## jorgema

_Playas de estacionamiento _o simplemente _playas_, son términos comunes en el Perú. Confieso que cuando era niño y me tropecé con esos letreros de _"playa" _en medio de la ciudad de Lima, preguntaba que dónde estaba la arena. Hasta que aprendí que así se llamaban los sitios donde se estacionaban los carros para guardarlos. 
Si van a Lima, verán que en muchos puntos de la ciudad hay sitios cercados, con letreros que rezan simplemente "playa privada", es decir un estacionamiento privado de alguna empresa o condominio.
El contexto siempre ayuda, aunque es posible que si van a un balneario limeño, tengan que estacionar su auto en la playa (de estacionamiento) antes de darse un chapuzón en la playa.


----------



## BETOREYES

oa2169 said:


> El sitio donde parquean (aparcan) los vehículos en las estaciones de servicio para tanquear gasolina, aquí se les conoce como *playa de estacionamiento*.



Yo las conozco como islas. Por lo menos tienen relación con el mar.


----------



## Colchonero

Bien, como Google no respalda mi afirmación, he acudido a las fuentes  y he llamado al teléfono de información de unos de los Intercambiadores de Transporte de Madrid (estaciones de autobuses combinadas con metro y a veces con trenes de cercanías). Una amable, aunque sorprendida, señorita me ha dicho que a los espacios de aparcamiento en batería donde estacionan los autobuses para cargar y descargar pasajeros, los denominan *radas*. Yo había dicho ensenadas en mi anterior mensaje: sabía que por ahí iban los tiros.


----------



## Jonno

... y el DRAE aclara por qué se usa rada ... y, más importamte, aclara por qué quizás sí dijeron ensenada 



> rada.
> (Del fr. rade, y este del ingl. ant. rād).
> 1. f. Bahía, *ensenada*, donde las naves pueden estar ancladas al abrigo de algunos vientos.
> 
> ensenada
> 2. f. Parte de mar que entra en la tierra.



En náutica sí es más fácil escuchar ensenada, en autobuses nunca lo he oído.


----------



## RIU

Colchonero said:


> los denominan *radas*. Yo había dicho ensenadas en mi anterior mensaje: sabía que por ahí iban los tiros.



Eso ya me suena más.

Gracias.


----------



## Colchonero

RIU said:


> Eso ya me suena más.
> 
> Gracias.


 
De nada, sabía que estabas muy preocupado.


----------



## pewen

La "playa de estacionamientos" es simplemente una enorme explanada libre de cualquier obstáculo para estacionar autos.


----------



## solysombra

Después de tanto leer, no entendí. ¿Cómo llaman en España a esos lugares o locales en los que uno paga y puede estacionar el coche?


----------



## Jonno

En España parking.


----------



## solysombra

Jonno said:


> En España parking.



¡Muchas gracias! (No abrí un nuevo hilo. Lo busqué, y me vine aquí... )

¡Ah! Y ya que estamos, ¿dicen "aparcar" o "estacionar"? ¿"aparcamiento" o "estacionamiento"?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Jonno

Se usan ambas, pero estacionar y estacionamiento es más técnico. Normalmente decimos aparcar y aparcamiento.


----------



## solysombra

Jonno said:


> Se usan ambas, pero estacionar y estacionamiento es más técnico. Normalmente decimos aparcar y aparcamiento.



Muchas gracias, pensé que lo de aparcar era mexicano, me acuerdo que de chica, en las películas dobladas, los mexicanos siempre aparcaban el carro...


----------

